# is my tiger barb sick?



## kat1103 (Apr 21, 2007)

I have a few week old tank and I have had my bard for about one week. I think he has been acting different. I don't see anything physically wrong with him. Although he is staying in the corner a lot and near the top of the tank. Also, he has been swimming with his tail up and face down a lot. I've never seen a fish act like this, is this abnormal? All the other fish in the tank seem to be acting normal. Please give any advice you can. Thanks


----------



## Amphitrite (Sep 8, 2006)

Hi there. Sorry to hear about your barb. Did you cycle the tank, and what other fish do you have in there?

I would advise that you test for ammonia, nitirite and nitrate - and perform a water change, being sure to add water conditioner.

The more information you give, the more we can help


----------



## adam49770 (Apr 21, 2007)

well...since the tank is only a few weeks old, it is probably still cycling. Your tiger barb is most likely stressed. Go buy a master test kit (ph, hardness, nitrite, nitrate, ammonia) Make sure nitrite and ammonia are zero, or very, very low...and nitrate low, but not zero.

Also if you include more about your tank (size, how many fish, etc.), we can be more helpfull.


----------



## kat1103 (Apr 21, 2007)

I have a 20 gallon tank that includes 2 mollies, 2 tiger barbs, one glass fish, and one blue gourami. I have used water conditioner and aquarium salt in my tank. All of the other fish seem to be acting normal. My tank is set at 81 F. Do I need raise the temp or is ok?


----------



## kat1103 (Apr 21, 2007)

The only thing I could think of is that he is probably stressed. My other barb keeps chasing him. He is not nipping at his tail or anything. So I'm not sure if that is it or what.


----------



## adam49770 (Apr 21, 2007)

mabye lower your temp a few degrees...get a test kit like i said and test your ammonia, nitrite, and nitrate levels. Just give it time and hope for the best :?


----------



## kat1103 (Apr 21, 2007)

I performed a water change and also seperated my tiger barb from the other fish. I will keep you updated on how things go. Thanks for the advice. :?


----------



## Lupin (Aug 2, 2006)

Welcome to the forum, Kat.:wave:

The tiger barb appears to be suffering from ammonia/nitrite poisoning. API Freshwater Master liquid test kit will help you along the way. In the meantime, carry out a large water change by 50-60% to mow down any possible detectable levels of ammonia and nitrites as shown by your tiger barb.

Good luck.


----------



## willow (Sep 9, 2006)

hi
i don't want to add to your distress,
however your Barb is not a lone fish,
he/she should be in a large group of no less
than 6,as this helps to keep bickering between themselves
and leave the other fish alone.


----------



## saint (Mar 26, 2007)

yes tiger barbs must be kept in schools otherwise you will have problems with them. its possible that its stressed because its not in a school and the other one is picking on it. other than that the only other thing it could be is what has already been mentioned heaps and thats your water perameters


----------



## JouteiMike (Oct 7, 2006)

Good advice so far. My guess is that it is Nitrite poisoning. 

Tiger Barbs show this strange "headstanding" behavior in the early stages of when Nitrite gets too high; which sounds like what you described.

It would be best to act quickly with water changes.


----------

